# TKO Track Maintenance



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the proper way to maintenance a TKO track. I know it's suppose to be sintra but TKO tracks are extremely soft and I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I use denatured alcohol followed by wd-40


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i really don,t think it matters what the surface is made out of but,on my mdf routed trak i use wd40 sprayed onto some paper towels and scrubb off the tire marks and dust then, i wipe it with a dry paper towel. seems to work pretty good for me. there,s nothin like a clean trak n clean tires!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The alcohol first cuts the oil.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> I use denatured alcohol followed by wd-40


You want to reverse that. Clean the track first with WD-40 by spraying it onto a cloth. Do not spray directly on track. Change cloths as necessary when it becomes dirty. When done let the track sit for 15 minutes or so and then remove the WD-40 with denatured alcohol on a cloth. Again change cloths as necessary. Track is squeaky clean with this method.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

SDMedanic said:


> You want to reverse that. Clean the track first with WD-40 by spraying it onto a cloth. Do not spray directly on track. Change cloths as necessary when it becomes dirty. When done let the track sit for 15 minutes or so and then remove the WD-40 with denatured alcohol on a cloth. Again change cloths as necessary. Track is squeaky clean with this method.


I am with SD I have had mine almost 6 years and it still looks new 
I do this about 1 time a month depending how much we run


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I did find at least on my track that the WD 40 left the track kinda greasy the first day after a wipe down. The next day it was fine traction-wise and would stay clean 3-4 X as long as a plain old regular wipe down. Invest in a swiffer duster (the store brand works as well) and wipe down before you run. I would guess that track with power running through it will build up some static electricity and attract dust. This house being a total dust bowl only aggravated the effect. Left unattended for a few days, my track looked like the Mohave! :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I use a micro fiber cleaning wand intended to clean car windows. It comes with two neon green micro fiber gloves that fit over the cleaning head. spray the head and wipe the track down. Mind you this works best on a four lane or wider track. Then I just wash the microfiber gloves in the washing machine. The handle allows one to reach harder to get areas of the layout.

http://www.amazon.com/Windshield-Wand-Microfiber-Cleaning-Kit/dp/B005MJVO04

Rob


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

In used denatured alcohol first and then wd40!!! My old track was awesome. John from New Jersey bought last year


----------

